# The wood gods smiled on me today



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

So I am getting a CSM. I got the saw and Im waiting for the mill to arrive. I decided to play with the saw. Found this. A sign?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Weird how that happens.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Neato.



.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

not sure that's a god or a demon, but it sure is smiling at you.

Neat.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I'll wait to see if your next post is in "Showcase" or "Show us your damage" before passing judgement.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

nice


----------

